# hey guys i need help on nebo



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys I hate to ask but I'm hunting the nebo late elk rifle tag and I can't find any elk at all not even a cow can't even find frech sigh can any one give me any advise please if been hiking like crazy and glassing every where pm me I'm going to still be hunting but all have my brother get on line to check in for me thanks


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know I like this forum, but there's sure been lots of people wanting to cheat off others homework because they forgot to do it themselves lately.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know I like this forum, but there's sure been lots of people wanting to cheat off others homework because they forgot to do it themselves lately.


Seriously??:-?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know I like this forum, but there's sure been lots of people wanting to cheat off others homework because they forgot to do it themselves lately.


Didn't you just ask for help on another thread?

Sorry xbow don't know anything abt nebo.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wish I could help, don't know much about the area though. 

I too like this forum, but there are a lot of people who jump down on others for trying to ask for a little help lately. Give me a break 1-I, get off your high horse.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Once again,

The elk on the nebo unit are pretty much COMPLETLY pushed off
public ground onto private ............

Public ground is a waste of time---------NO elk.( Or very,very few. )


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I just back from Nebo today. My friend passed up 5 bulls (raghorns). Tried to get in, on a 6x6. I've seen over 100 head of cows in different areas. I will say this though. All the elk we have seen and been into are a long long ways from any roads, but they are on public ground. Get off the road and hike your butt off.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Once again,
> 
> The elk on the nebo unit are pretty much COMPLETLY pushed off
> public ground onto private ............
> ...


Is this accurate like your recent buffalo report?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Is this accurate like your recent buffalo report?


That buff report was more 'accurate' than you think there Daddy ...
YES- there was one VERY good bull killed.

But how well did the other 20+ permitees do?


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Spotted for a neighbor this morning. Tried to guide into him a group of 3 bulls between 300-340. Things just didn't work out and he bumped them. On Saturday my buddy's sister shot a 340 bull. There are still some good bulls on public land. If it were me I would spend most of my time glassing and less time actually hiking. You can cover a lot more ground and when you locate some bulls then put boots on the ground.
Goofy reminds me of Eeyore. Always a black cloud following him. It was nice to actually see him excited about the deer hunt. 

Later,
Griff


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Right now the North end of the unit is better than the South end, I would be spending my time on the far North end if I were you.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> That buff report was more 'accurate' than you think there Daddy ...
> YES- there was one VERY good bull killed.
> 
> But how well did the other 20+ permitees do?


Is the glass ever half full in your world? It's old!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

as for the buff report I know of 4 bulls that hit the dirt in the first 3 days....so 4/4 for the people I know....

I wish I had some help for you on the nebo, I'll let you know if I hear something.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, if I knew anything about the unit I would totally help you out man! I am glad to see that for the most part, people are willing to help a fellow hunter out instead of jumping on the doosh wagon and giving him a hard time! Sounds to me, that this dude has put in some "homework" and is just asking for a little advice about where the elk might have pushed to. He isn't asking for anyone to hold his hand and take him to a 400" bull in their own personal honey hole. I will ask around and see what any of my buddies might know about the unit. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know I like this forum, but there's sure been lots of people wanting to cheat off others homework because they forgot to do it themselves lately.


Well don't comment if you don't want to share info. You sure are eager to get everyone else's opinions on things that are important to you.

Sounds like there are still some elk on Nebo moving around. Try some of the borders of the private land. The elk know it is quieter on private land but the do not know the boundaries.


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You know I like this forum, but there's sure been lots of people wanting to cheat off others homework because they forgot to do it themselves lately.


But its just fine when you ask for help right?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Is the glass ever half full in your world? It's old!


The glass is still 3/4 full on some units there Daddy.

But these unit, like Nebo, That have been beat down to 1/4 full need help!

I'm not letting up on these units til things change.....
By that I mean, Permit cuts......
Both deer and elk permit cuts are needed on the Nebo unit!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

First PM sent to the original question.

Oh my, more elk permit cuts on the Nebo? The Nebo has seen almost a 50% reduction in bull tags- from close to 160 a few years ago to around 80 this year. Anyone familiar with the Nebo would know that there are many 3-5 year old bulls in the herd which will be 4-6 year old bulls next year and 5-7 year old bulls the year after. It takes a few years for bulls to age a few years. And there were 150 antlerless permits this year, which is down by hundreds. Some of us actually showed up at the meetings to discuss the antlerless permits, which helped guide the antlerless recommendations.....

Not all bulls are on private, we've seen some solid bulls on public in the last 2 weeks. This year's weather will make it a little tougher to find the bulls, which are farther away from the roads and ridges-- down in the mid-elevations, where the pines sprinkle into the oak brush.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't listen to goofy. He's so full of chit, his eyes are brown. Plus he doesn't get off roads. Just looks from his truck and if he doesn't see a 400" bull on every hill, the unit is in the toilet.

I've seen some good bulls recently. Where have you been looking? Maybe I can help narrow it down. Oh, by the way, all the elk I know of are on public, and will remain there until the snow melts.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Which "pole canyon" were you up? With the little snow there is up there now, they won't just be hanging out on the south facing slopes. Try looking at the east side of dry mountain.... Or the south side of loafer. Pm me for other spots


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I was on the South side of loafer today. just hike out Beenie creek
an hour ago..............sorry horn hunter, No elk or fresh sign found....

Xbow: I'm sending you a text...


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Funny you say that. Seen 11 elk tonight. South side of loafer


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Funny you say that. Seen 11 elk tonight. South side of loafer


Let me guess, from the asphalt, on the Payson loop, with a spotting scope...?...

Cuz you sure the heck wasn't were I was leaving boot tracks....
and the only ones in Bennie were survayers and cowboys, gathering cattle.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

you guys should exchange phone numbers, hook up and go scouting together.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

XBow, Blacks canyon is holding elk.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Let me guess, from the asphalt, on the Payson loop, with a spotting scope...?...
> 
> Cuz you sure the heck wasn't were I was leaving boot tracks....
> and the only ones in Bennie were survayers and cowboys, gathering cattle.


Yep! I don't have a tag. Why the hell would I leave the comfort of my truck if I don't have to?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Freak, 1DEER 1-I. 
What about all the times you have PM'd me about places to hunt and look for sheds? What about all the times you have asked for help finding a place to hunt on the any bull units?
Forget about getting much help from this crowd any more.
Your on your own for now on.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Freak, 1DEER 1-I.
> What about all the times you have PM'd me about places to hunt and look for sheds? What about all the times you have asked for help finding a place to hunt on the any bull units?
> Forget about getting much help from this crowd any more.
> Your on your own for now on.


Couldn't agree more. He doesn't get it. LE is apples and oranges from GS on an open forum. Throw the guy a bone.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

xbow said:


> Hey guys I hate to ask but I'm hunting the nebo late elk rifle tag and I can't find any elk at all not even a cow can't even find frech sigh can any one give me any advise please if been hiking like crazy and glassing every where pm me I'm going to still be hunting but all have my brother get on line to check in for me thanks


Well, I hope your hunt goes a little better. Sounds like you have a few good leads to go on. Good luck. I wished I had the time to come down and look with ya but I'm working six 10 hr days a week for the next two weeks.


----------



## Berretta40 (Aug 24, 2013)

Plenty of good bulls on nebo; you just need to invest a lot of time getting to know the place. Sorry, but i'm a little unfamiliar with the area this time of year; so i'm of little to no help to you. This is one of the toughest area's to hunt elk in the state, and you've really got to invest a ton of time and money learning it. 

This may help though: find a good spot to glass that covers the most territory where elk may be hanging. Then sit there from dawn til dusk if you have to. Also, the elk have really been liking the south facing slopes in the oak for some reason this year, more than years past. 

Elk hunting is a lot like sex; the more work you put into it, the more you'll get out. 

Best of luck...


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Berretta40 said:


> This may help though: find a good spot to glass that covers the most territory where elk may be hanging. Then sit there from dusk til dawn if you have to.


Dusk till dawn...or the other way around? I'm dead serious about this possibly quite stupid question, but I don't really know how to hunt elk. Sure, I've killed a 6x6 on a trip to Colorado 23 years ago when I was 17, but that's only because I hiked my butt off and happened to see a bunch of elk and was able to get in close.

I mean, I know you're not glassing at night, but maybe you have another reason, like you're trying to get a jump on the herd.

OK, I'll shut up now while everybody laughs at me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Berretta40 said:


> Elk hunting is a lot like sex; the more work you put into it, the more you'll get out.


Thanks Dr. Ruth,

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Back on Topic.:!:.

I just spent the afternoon looking around with Xbow...

We'll see were it gos from here, Stay tuned,,,,It could be good..,,;-)


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

That's awesome goofy elk!!!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good on ya Goofy! Maybe you aren't as big of a jerk as everyone says you are! I am anxious to hear how it turns out!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I disagree with some of what goofy says. But he always seems willing to help a guy out on areas he knows well. Gotta applaud him for that.


----------



## Berretta40 (Aug 24, 2013)

royta said:


> Dusk till dawn...or the other way around? I'm dead serious about this possibly quite stupid question, but I don't really know how to hunt elk. Sure, I've killed a 6x6 on a trip to Colorado 23 years ago when I was 17, but that's only because I hiked my butt off and happened to see a bunch of elk and was able to get in close.
> 
> I mean, I know you're not glassing at night, but maybe you have another reason, like you're trying to get a jump on the herd.
> 
> OK, I'll shut up now while everybody laughs at me.


Typo there big boy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Kwalk said it well, goofy I don't always agree with some of your chicken little attitudes, but I definitely admire your willingness to get out and help a guy hunt.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Back on Topic.:!:.
> 
> I just spent the afternoon looking around with Xbow...
> 
> We'll see were it gos from here, Stay tuned,,,,It could be good..,,;-)


Good on you for helping. You have my respect on this one.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Way to go GoofyElk. We hope to see some a nice one coming from xbow.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

When will xbow be back? I hope he found a big one.


----------



## bigwhiteman (Jan 14, 2008)

How did the rest of your hunt go?


----------

